# Front bumper cover for a 92



## 82lowe36id (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone have an idea of first where to get a new front bumper cover and second how much it would cost? I will even take a salvage one if it is not damaged.


----------



## 82lowe36id (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Front bumper cover for a 92 (82lowe36id)*

I have been looking all over the net today and it seems this is a hard car to find parts for!!!


----------

